# LTE und Gaming - kurzes Statement



## Keen (17. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt seit Dezember vergangenen Jahres, also seit nun 2 Monaten, einen LTE Router von Vodafone hier stehen. LTE ist derzeit in meiner Wohngegend (in der Mitte zwischen Bonn und Koblenz, am Rand der Eifel) die einzige Alternative zu DSL. Leider habe ich das Pech, ca. 4 km weg vom DSL-Knotenpunkt zu wohnen. Da bleibt dann nur noch ein MBit übrig.

Vodafone hat im vergangenen Sommer begonnen sein LTE Netz in unserer Gegend massiv auszubauen. Mehrere Ortschaften sind bereits sehr zuverlässig versorgt, so auch mein Wohnort. Interessanterweise baut Vodafone in Zusammenarbeit mit der RWE zeitgleich in vielen Orten an einem Glasfasernetz, auch in meinem Wohnort gab es diesbezüglich eine Umfrage.

Da ich aber nicht ewig warten wollte, habe ich allen Bedenken zum Trotz zu LTE gegriffen. *Und die Frage ob man mit LTE auch online zocken kann, kann ich an dieser Stelle mit einem Ja beantworten.* Lags? Keine Spur, zumindest nicht mehr als vorher auch schon mit langsamem DSL. Die von Vodafone versprochenen 21 MBit werden fast immer übertroffen, Rekord liegt laut Messung durch LTE bei 38 MBit. Ping lag bisher immer zwischen 52 und 58. Klar, DSL ist besser, aber wer keine gescheite Alternative hat...

Ich muss jedoch noch zwei Dinge anmerken: Zum Einen deckelt Vodafone derzeit den Traffic bei 15 GB/Monat, danach geht´s nur noch mit EDGE (384 kbit/sek)! Also massive Downloads und Streaming ist eher mau. Und zum Anderen gibt es hier bei mir offensichtlich noch nicht wirklich viele Nutzer, denn wirklich rumgesprochen hat sich das Angebot nicht. Ich bin auch nur durch Zufall darauf gestoßen.  Wenn mehr Nutzer dabei sind, werden sich die Geschwindigkeiten - besonders zur Prime Time - natürlich entsprechend verändern.

Da ich selber auch kaum (noch) online zocke und mich mit Downloads und Streaming ohnehin schon immer zurückgehalten habe, war LTE für mich genau das Richtige. Für ab und an mal  ne Stunde hier und da online zocken reicht´s aber auch allemal. Nur mal so als Beispiel: ich zocke gerne Diablo 3 und BFBC2 online. Der Traffic der hier pro Stunde entsteht, liegt so bei 20-30 MB, also sollte da schon was drin sein bei 15 GB pro Monat.

Vielleicht konnte ich ja mit meinem knappen Statement dem Einen oder Anderen behilflich sein


----------



## Dragon AMD (17. Februar 2013)

Hi
Ja du kannst mit lte online zocken.
Hab nen umts stick und zocke damit auch. Der ping ist halt höher aber es geht. Da ja die grafiken auf deinem pc sind werden nur die aktionen gesendet die jeder spieler macht.

Mfg


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (17. Februar 2013)

Hey,
ein Kumpel von mir hat seit einiger Zeit auch LTE. Er wohnt in einem sehr kleinen Dorf und Telekom konnte maximal 1k DSL liefern, deshalb ist er zu Vodafone LTE gewechselt.
Ping und Geschwindigkeit sind meistens ein kleines Stück besser als bei meinem 8k DSL. Das einzige Problem ist das Datenmaximum was er, da 3 Gamer den Anschluss nutzen innerhalb
von knapp einer Woche aufgebraucht hat.

Grüße,
Like A Sir


----------



## Dragon AMD (17. Februar 2013)

Auf das datenvolumen mußt du schon achten. Nach ein paar stunden bf3 hab ich nen verbrauch von 150mb ohne teamspeak.

Mfg


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Februar 2013)

Ich beziehe mein I-Net auch via LTE, da es sonst bei uns nur ISDN 64 kb/s gibt.
Ich bin hochzufrieden, spielen lässt es sich wunderbar 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keen (17. Februar 2013)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Hi
> Ja du kannst mit lte online zocken.
> Hab nen umts stick und zocke damit auch. Der ping ist halt höher aber es geht. Da ja die grafiken auf deinem pc sind werden nur die aktionen gesendet die jeder spieler macht.
> 
> Mfg



Ja, das sagte ich ja. Es war ja auch keine Frage, ob man das machen kann, sondern eine Feststellung, bzw. ein Erfahrungswert den ich hier mitteilen wollte. 

Bezüglich Datenvolumen kann am Ende nur jeder für sich entscheiden, ob es langt.


----------



## Dragon AMD (17. Februar 2013)

Dann ist meine erfahrung schon dabei mit nem umts stick

Mfg


----------



## hendrosch (17. Februar 2013)

Das bestätigt meine Annahmen.  Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht. Allerdings ist das für mich (und viele anderen auch) leider keine alternative, denn wenn das Datenvolumen so niedrig ist bringt diese im vergleich zu meinem 2k DSL enorme Geschwindigkeit wenig. Ich kaufe meine Spiele mittlerweile ausschließlich online und dann ist das Internet leider schon nach einem Spiel dicht. Auch nutze ich Streaming und YT recht viel trotz dem lahmen DSL. Eine echte Alternative war und ist für mich nur WDSL (einfach per Wlan Richtfunk auf dem Land verteiltes Internet) das es zumindest bei mir in der Region in den kleinen Käffern fast flächendeckend gibt. Leider hat dabei mein Wohnort eher Pech beim Anbieter gehabt. Der lässt sich das Internet nämlich  mit 25€/3000kbits 
Bezahlen bei 21000kbits Maximum dann doch ein wenig teuer


----------



## Keen (17. Februar 2013)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Das bestätigt meine Annahmen.  Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht. Allerdings ist das für mich (und viele anderen auch) leider keine alternative, denn wenn das Datenvolumen so niedrig ist bringt diese im vergleich zu meinem 2k DSL enorme Geschwindigkeit wenig. Ich kaufe meine Spiele mittlerweile ausschließlich online und dann ist das Internet leider schon nach einem Spiel dicht. Auch nutze ich Streaming und YT recht viel trotz dem lahmen DSL. Eine echte Alternative war und ist für mich nur WDSL (einfach per Wlan Richtfunk auf dem Land verteiltes Internet) das es zumindest bei mir in der Region in den kleinen Käffern fast flächendeckend gibt. Leider hat dabei mein Wohnort eher Pech beim Anbieter gehabt. Der lässt sich das Internet nämlich  mit 25€/3000kbits
> Bezahlen bei 21000kbits Maximum dann doch ein wenig teuer


 
Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu! Wäre ich bezüglich Gaming noch so aktiv wie vor ein paar Jahren, hätte ich es nicht gemacht! Da meine Frau und ich aber hauptsächlich surfen, ist das bei uns kein großes Ding und wir genießen die höhere Bandbreite. Hatte vorher in meiner alten Wohnung immerhin 3000er DSL, das hat auch gelangt. Bei 3000er hätte ich auch glaube ich nicht unbedingt gewechselt. 1000er ist aber ehrlich gesagt ne Qual, ich kenne aber Leute, die sind noch schlimmer dran in unserer Gegend, ich sage nur DSL-Light...

Aber wenigstens fangen jetzt diverse Unternehmen an, die Eifel auszubauen, es besteht also Hoffnung


----------



## K3n$! (17. Februar 2013)

Hey,
danke für deinen kurzen Bericht 
Mich würde mal interessieren, wie stabil der Ping denn tatsächlich ist, also wie sich das zum Beispiel in der Prime Time verhält. 
Schön wäre es, wenn du da mal per cmd so zwischen 19 und 20 Uhr einfach konstant Google anpingst. 

cmd > ping -t google.de

Wenn du das praktisch ne Stunde gemacht hast (halbe Stunde reicht wahrscheinlich auch), drückst du Strg+C.
Das, was er dann unten ausspuckt, wäre interessant.


----------



## 991jo (17. Februar 2013)

Ich häng an ner UMTS-Leitung, weils bei uns auch nur DSL-Light gibt, was bei einem 6-Personen-Haushalt vorne und hinten nicht reicht.

Das UMTS ist von Vodafone, nach 10GB pro Monat wird auf 64kbit gedrosseln, ankommen tun davon auch nur 56kibt/s und meine Pings liegen bei Team Fortress 2 bei 80 bis nach oben offen. Packet-Loss ist an der Tagesordnung und so ruckel ich ingame auch rum. Dazu kommen instabile Verbindungen, disconnects, und, dass man den Router, wenn er ein paar Stunden nicht benutzt wurde neustarten muss, damit man wieder die Verbindung aufbauen kann.
Bei Regen und Schnee, Gewitter etc ist die Verbindung (gefühlt) besonders schlecht.
Allgemein lassen die 10GB für mich keine großen Downloads zu und auch Videos sind entsprechend schlecht zu geniesen. Und wenn man mal ein neues Spiel über Steam kauft, dann hat man beim Downloaden i.d.R. seine restliche Bandbreite verbraten ;(


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Februar 2013)

991jo schrieb:


> Ich häng an ner UMTS-Leitung, weils bei uns auch nur DSL-Light gibt, was bei einem 6-Personen-Haushalt vorne und hinten nicht reicht.





Keen schrieb:


> Bei 3000er hätte ich auch glaube ich nicht unbedingt  gewechselt. 1000er ist aber ehrlich gesagt ne Qual, ich kenne aber  Leute, die sind noch schlimmer dran in unserer Gegend, ich sage nur  DSL-Light...


 An euch beide (auch wenn ich es langsam in meine sig aufnehmen kann *grml*): Schaut mal bei easybell vorbei und macht dort einen verfügbarkeitscheck. Wenn da etwas geht dann ordert dort dsl (gibt es auch ohne midestvertragslaufzeit und der support ist gut) und anschließend können wir, dank richtiger ratenadaptiver schaltung, mal schauen was so geht. 
Ich bekomme hier von der tkom schließlich auch nur 384 kbit und habe dank easybell (schalten ausschließlich via telefonica) momentan ca. 4300 kbit sync. (ca. 3,6 mbit effektiv)


----------



## Keen (17. Februar 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> An euch beide (auch wenn ich es langsam in meine sig aufnehmen kann *grml*): Schaut mal bei easybell vorbei und macht dort einen verfügbarkeitscheck. Wenn da etwas geht dann ordert dort dsl (gibt es auch ohne midestvertragslaufzeit und der support ist gut) und anschließend können wir, dank richtiger ratenadaptiver schaltung, mal schauen was so geht.
> Ich bekomme hier von der tkom schließlich auch nur 384 kbit und habe dank easybell (schalten ausschließlich via telefonica) momentan ca. 4300 kbit sync. (ca. 3,6 mbit effektiv)



 Geht natürlich bei mir nicht, habe ich gerade überprüft  Wie gesagt...Eifel


----------



## Keen (17. Februar 2013)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Hey,
> danke für deinen kurzen Bericht
> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie stabil der Ping denn tatsächlich ist, also wie sich das zum Beispiel in der Prime Time verhält.
> Schön wäre es, wenn du da mal per cmd so zwischen 19 und 20 Uhr einfach konstant Google anpingst.
> ...



Hier die Werte:
Min=38, Max=82, Mittel=51


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Februar 2013)

Keen schrieb:


> Geht natürlich bei mir nicht, habe ich gerade überprüft  Wie gesagt...Eifel


 Als ort hast du aber "nähe bonn" angegeben. (links unterm nick) In etwas dichter besiedelten gebieten sind die chancen doch eigentlich höher...
Seis drum, gibts keine regionalen anbieter?


----------



## K3n$! (17. Februar 2013)

Keen schrieb:


> Hier die Werte:
> Min=38, Max=82, Mittel=51


 
Danke. 
Wie lange hast du das laufen lassen? = Wie viele Pakete hast du gesendet?
Paketloss ?

Letzteres ist wohl das wichtigste bei dem Test


----------



## Keen (18. Februar 2013)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Danke.
> Wie lange hast du das laufen lassen? = Wie viele Pakete hast du gesendet?
> Paketloss ?
> 
> Letzteres ist wohl das wichtigste bei dem Test




Paketloss war Null  Habe ne gute halbe Stunde laufen lassen. Anzahl Pakete kann ich dir leider nicht mehr sagen, kann aber ja heute oder morgen nochmal laufen lassen.

@ TurricanVeteran: Ich habe schon alle Möglichkeiten in unserer Gegend gecheckt, da ist nix zu machen. Und "Nähe Bonn" könnte ich auch durch "Nähe Koblenz" ersetzten, da ich ziemlich genau in der Mitte wohne


----------



## Metalic (18. Februar 2013)

Ich spiele seit über einem Jahr mit LTE. Kann mich nicht beschweren. Der Ping ist sehr stabil. <50 bei Battlefield 3 auf meinen Stammservern, auch zur Primetime. Anfangs dachte ich, bei Unwetter bricht mir mein Internet weg, da ja alles über Funk läuft. Aber Pustekuchen. Keinerlei Probleme. Wir hängen hier sogar mit 3 Leuten am Router, allerdings bin ich der Einziger der im Netz spielt. 
Aber irgendwie ist es noch nicht so ganz ausgereift. Offiziell haben wir eine 7000er Leitung (größer wäre auch möglich), aber bei Origin habe ich schon mit 1,6mb/sec geladen. 
Was von vielen immer als Problempunkt angesehen wird ist allerdings das Datenvolumen. Ich kann es ja auch verstehen, dass es blöd ist für die Leute die sich pausenlos die Spiele und Filme aus dem Netz saugen. Zugeben wird es sicher niemand hier. Da ich aber zu den braven Leuten gehörte  komme ich wunderbar mit dem Volumen aus. Wurde durch "normales" Nutzen der Leitung noch nie gedrosselt. Und man muss bedenken, bei uns sind es drei Rechner auf denen Youtube und Co. läuft. Ich lade ja auch herunter, aber trotzdem habe ich die Drossel erst einmal erreicht, als ich für Battlefield Premium 10GB laden durfte.


----------



## K3n$! (18. Februar 2013)

> Zugeben wird es sicher niemand hier.



Nur weil man sich Filme und Spiele lädt, muss das ja noch lang nicht heißen, dass das auch illegal ist.
Allein wenn ich mir Max Payne 3 über Steam lade, wäre dein Guthaben für 2 Monate verbraucht 

Und in Zeiten von Online Videotheken à la Lovefilm, Maxdome, etc. wird Traffic auch sehr sehr schnell knapp.
Also für mich wäre das überhaupt nix


----------

